# Keeping Idolomantis with Ghost or other communal Sp?



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi, Ive taken the time to create an elaborate setup fom my Idolomantis Diabolica, and my Ghosts sit in crappy tubs next to them, Has anyone had experience with keeping Idolomantis with other communal Sp?

This would make it easier for me with feeding and that.

Mat.


----------



## tier (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi

Juergen can answer this question, but yes, it is possible.

regards


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 12, 2007)

i cant see how that will work?i wouldnt risk it any way..get 2 tents..1 for ghost and 1 for Idolomantis


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 12, 2007)

Will not work 100%

Its like putting a lion in with a moggy :lol: 

Think about it, big ol 12cm idolomantis and puny 4cm ghost, mantids are never 100% communal within thier own sp anyway


----------



## Andrew (Dec 12, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Will not work 100%


QFT.


----------



## chun (Dec 12, 2007)

why would it not work providing there's plenty of food, I believe Juergen keeps some _Phyllocrania_ with his _Idolomantis_.

The Idolos wont attach anything that is not 'fly-like' unless they are hungry, despite their size, they're more of a pussycat than a lion.


----------



## chun (Dec 12, 2007)

forgot to mention that with mixing species, you'll always run into some of your mantids being predated on by each other. with regards to Phyllocrania and Idolomantis, i think it'll work if enough food and space was provided


----------



## thebugwife (Dec 13, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Its like putting a lion in with a moggy :lol:


Whats a Moggy? hahaha


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 13, 2007)

A cat aint it?


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 13, 2007)

Ain't no mean moggin' me :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 13, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Ain't no mean moggin' me :lol:


hahaha thats not your cat is it?if it is u should stop feeding it so much.. :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 13, 2007)

Nah - mine is small, yet quite fat as well - you should have seen my auntie's cat - 20 lbs of pure love, hehehe.

Well anyway - I was thinking about keeping two different species of unicorn mantids together at one time, but that probably would not be such a great idea...


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 13, 2007)

Probaly due to inbreeding


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 13, 2007)

Matthewtinnion said:


> Hi, Ive taken the time to create an elaborate setup fom my Idolomantis Diabolica, and my Ghosts sit in crappy tubs next to them, Has anyone had experience with keeping Idolomantis with other communal Sp?This would make it easier for me with feeding and that.
> 
> Mat.


Mat, due to the size difference and mainly vulnerability during moulting it is better to keep them separately, molting ghost mantis trying to shake it out of the shed may appear to be very tempting to idolomantis, or if an idolomantis decided to climb over the moulting body it might pull down the molting ghost mantis. It is less likely to happen in a big cage but you never know. Besides, ghost mantis can sit on the same place for days and doesn't wondering around so a small tub good for moulting will suffice. Don't feel bad for your ghost mantis, i am sure they are happy as can be in the small tub as long as you feed them well


----------



## Juergen (Dec 13, 2007)

It is possible to keep them together, but if you have no big cages don`t try it. The adult Idolos are not interested in the Ghosts, but larvae make no difference between a fly or... Also big instars or adults of Phyllocrania will not jilt small Idolos... If you have enough mantids it is no problem. Some of both species become always adult – that is enough for a next generation – but you really need a big housing. Furthermore it depends if you keep them for fun or for selling – if you want to earn money also don`t try it...

Regards,

Juergen


----------



## thebugwife (Dec 14, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> A cat aint it?


hahaha....Just needed some clarification for us Yanks!

My cat gets less then the box says he should and is still almost that fat and beggin for food all the time. He's also the only cat who refuses any human food even tuna and won't drink milk.


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 18, 2007)

Guys - sorry for the off topic, but has anyone here kept P. paradoxa together? I have six of them and a large tank that could be decorated with twigs, leaves and stuff like that - it would be just more comfortable for me to keep and feed them together - plus, the simulation of their natural habitat would add to the beauty of this species.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 18, 2007)

Well yes and no, they can be kept comunaly to a certain extent, id keep them together till 3rd instar like regular nymphs, then when they reach 5th instar the females can be kept together till adult, although pregnant females should be kept alone, and dont keep males and females together cause the males are nervous and the females act aggressive towarsd the males


----------

